# RCI Exchange into Bonnet Creek



## KoolKim (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,

I am a newbie to the board but not to timesharing. I am mainly a Florida person when I use it. After reading about Wyndham BC on another message board I did an exchange into Bonnet Creek for the first week in December. I want to add an extra week of vacation in the area and considered doing an extra vacation for the week prior to that arriving the Saturday after Thanksgiving. 

I have a couple of quick questions and hope you can help me here. 

1. I keep reading about the presidential suites, when I called Wyndham and asked about it, the guy said since you are trading in from RCI, you guys get the upgraded suites anyway? Iwas mainly asking about the granite and stainless steel appliances. I know it is kind of silly but I like to have the same amenities that I have at home.  Did he mean the presidential suites or is that something I need to ask or pay for? 

2. Has anyone ever seen a last minute vacation for a two bedroom at Wyndham BC for the week after Thanksgiving? Right now the extra vacations are going for about $1000. I can get something at Sheraton Vistana, which I really liked for $440 now but it would be easier to stay in the same resort. 

3. It will only be two to four adults staying in the resort the entire time, what is the best floor to request? Which is the tower that is closest to a quiet pool? 

I think that is all I have right now. It is still kind of far out but I like to plan early and often. 

TIA.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2011)

As far as I know, the presidentials are not deposited. The only way to get them (as far as I know) is to book internally.  You could rent from an owner, probably inexpensively, here:

http://forums.atozed.com/


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

I've heard Tower 1 at Bonnet Creek has been upgraded and there are reports over on the Dis boards that there are granite countertops in the kitchens in the refurbished regular units in Tower 1.

I've never seen Bonnet Creek on an RCI last call but I have seen it in Extra Vacations for $440 for a 2 bedroom (just booked one for that price for January).  But it's hit or miss to find a low price for Bonnet Creek in RCI - most of the time they are around $1,000 or more.   

Like Brian says, I'd consider renting Bonnet Creek points from an owner if you are not wanting to change resorts. If you are military or a government employee, the getravelop.com site has Bonnet Creek for $369 for the week you are looking for in a 1 bedroom.  

Sheraton Vistana is very nice.  I think by the time you go all of the 2 bedroom units should be refurbished by then.  Good luck.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 5, 2011)

RCI Resort ID # C331 is Wyndham Bonnet Creek - PR, which I believe may be designated for the Presidential Reserve units in Tower 6.  So far, I haven't seen any deposits online at RCI for this resort ID #.  I don't even know if they created the designation for developer deposits which would be used strictly for rentals or if exchanges would ever be possible for this.  But there you have it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 6, 2011)

You'll have no guarantee that you'll get into a renovated unit with granite countertops unless you book a Presidential suite, and the only way to do that is by renting through a Wyndham owner.

Personally, I've stayed in both the renovated and non-renovated units, and would be more than happy to stay in EITHER. And that's coming from someone who is quickly becoming a timeshare snob. Wyndham Bonnet Creek is our favorite non-DVC timeshare in Orlando. It's spacious. It's extremely convenient to Disney. It's very nice. Parking is easy and close.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jun 6, 2011)

Personally I would stay at Vistana then Bonnet Creek because then you get to stay at 2 of the best resorts in Orlando back to back, and enjoy the best of both places!  I know you would have to move mid week, but you get to enjoy all the pools and activities etc.. at both places.  We love the pools at Vistana.  You could think about it that way possibly?

And are you sure BC won't make you move to another unit for your exchange?


----------

